# Another resource



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

Dear ITtoolbox Windows-Jobs Newsletter Subscriber, http://Windows.ITtoolbox.com

After receiving feedback from the ITtoolbox community that favored the addition of more career services, ITtoolbox has launched Career discussion groups, dedicated to the mutual exchange of career-related information.

Career discussion groups connect you with IT professionals worldwide in order to share expertise and gain knowledge regarding specific career path opportunities. As a member, you can ask questions, provide answers and opinions, and discuss various career options in independent, experience-based forums.

Visit the links below to view each Career group's archived discussion and membership information. To join a particular group, visit the group's archive page, enter your e-mail address, and click on the "Join Now!" link.

Networking-Career http://Windows.ITtoolbox.com/groups/groups.asp?v=NETWORKING-CAREER
For the discussion of Networking-related career choices.

ProjectManagement-Career http://www.ITtoolbox.com/i/Windows8.asp
For the discussion of project management-related career choices.

SysAdmin-Career http://Windows.ITtoolbox.com/groups/groups.asp?v=SYSADMIN-CAREER
For the discussion of system administration-related career choices.

Please note that these groups are not for recruiting potential candidates, nor are they intended for job seekers to post resumes. Recommended discussion topics include:

+ The status of your industry and job market, and the effects on
career planning
+ Salary-related questions
+ Advice for obtaining a degree in your respective field Certifications, 
+ training, and other coursework to help advance your
career
+ Exam study materials


----------

